# Serbian (BCS): свирати



## YKYPEH

According to my Serbian text book, the verb *свирати* requires a noun (some musical instrument) in accusative, e.g.: 

*свирати гитару

*Google indicates that the following phrase is also in use (whether right or wrong):

*свирати песму

*
How would I construct a phrase with both nouns? That is, I play a song using a guitar.


----------



## VelikiMag

Свирати песму на гитари.

Quite often, the verb is in perfective aspect - одсвирати песму (на гитари).


----------



## YKYPEH

Хвала, чаробњаче.


----------



## VelikiMag

Нема на чему!


----------



## YKYPEH

I was going over some Serbian verbs when I stumbled upon another definition for this word. Is it also translated as "*to whistle*"? It is entertaining to me that there exists a Russian folk musical instrument similar to a flute called "*свирель"*, which is then a cognate.


----------



## VelikiMag

YKYPEH said:


> Is it also translated as "*to whistle*"?


In some cases yes. For example: _The referee whistled the end of the game - Судија је свирао крај игре._
But when you whistle with your lips, then it is _звиждати_.

Also, when you sound a horn in your car, it would be _свирати_.


----------



## Brainiac

VelikiMag said:


> Also, when you sound a horn in your car, it would be _свирати_.



Or _Trubiti_


----------



## VelikiMag

Brainiac said:


> Or _Trubiti_


Yes, they say exactly like that in Russian as well!


----------



## YKYPEH

Or we can use "*гудеть*"... Which reminds me of another Slavic word "gudba" or "hudba", though I can't remember whether it is in Slovak or some other language.


----------



## Brainiac

Chech: *NOČNÁ HUDBA 
*Serbian:* Noćna muzika
*


----------

